# Perfection



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Perfection has been made. On July 11 at 8:20 am Trevor Wesley was born. He weighed 6lb 14 oz. and was 17 1/2 inches long. Mom and baby are both doing fine. I did forget to ad that this is my first grandson. 

He just got home from the hospital today and I have gotten to drool all over him via the computer screen. I could not be any prouder now that my baby has his own baby son. Pictures to follow when they are not so sleep depived!!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Congrats, Grandpa


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

PSSST I am the grandma. lmao I have been told I have big cahoonas heehee


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations............. Grandma with the big cahoonas. :lol: 

What a wonderful blessing to your family. Enjoy!.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Congratulations Miss "Dancer" now go spoil him silly :evil:, Mike


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Grandma! Now, go get us some pictures!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Pictures, pictures, we want pictures! And Wolfie...aren't you a lil too young to be a grandma?  Congrats!!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I KNOW I am to young to be a grandma but I don't think my son thinks so. LOL Thank heaven for hair dye and cellulite. Hee Hee


----------

